# Sweet Convict tank



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

This is a my new setup. I split a 75 gal w/ a devider to stock it w/ my 5" Rhom and my 4" manny. BUT for now, It has convicts in it. 6 of them, 2 males, 4 females.

FULL SHOT:









"CAVE" SHOT:









DRIFTWOOD:









LOVENEST:









BIG MALE:









PRETTY FEMALE:









SAYING GOODBYE:









*more pics below *


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

wow, nice pics and great decoration!


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Very nice setup, were did you find that piece of driftwood.(expresion)


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks guys,

TRomP - The driftwood was $45 at the lfs.

I will be stocking this tank w/ one of my smaller serras, either my manueli or my rhom.


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

how do u plan on cleaning the tank of fish shibby?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Forked_Tongue said:


> how do u plan on cleaning the tank of fish shibby?


 umm I dont' think that will be a problem, I'm a very crafty person.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah man the decoration rocks...good job......babies are coming soon


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

As soon as the first brood is hatched the parents will be removed. The babies will stay as feeders for my piranhas that will occupy this tank soon.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Cool setup I love Convicts


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

nice looking set up


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

That would be a neat setup for mbunas, tropheous dubois/moori, or lamprologus


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

some more pics of the fish.........

These colors came out over night.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

That is a kickass setup! And the convicts are great looking.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

Wow i see one of the convicts (3rd pic in the second set of pics) has some nice blue in its fins, looks very nice. Very nice setup, looks the how the bottom of a lake might look.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> That is a kickass setup! And the convicts are great looking.


 I must second that :nod:


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

hoyl sh*t that female con in the 3rd pic from the bottom has purple blue orange and yellow


----------



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

How do you clean that tank?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

very nice.

are you in Europe by any chance?


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Beautiful tank..looks very natural...But I can't believe the prices people will pay.. There are mounds of driftwood on the beach, ad I've tested them inmore then one way and they dont raise ph..but anyways...beautiful tank


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Woops double post!


----------



## Guerillah (Apr 11, 2004)

What kind of rock did you use in that tank? Looks awesome.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice setup


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looks awsome


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

don't see many of these.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

its a really nice sety up it would look real good with africans


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Nice tank!!!!! i wish i could get my 30 gal with my flower horn to look that good!!!!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

30 gal + flowerhorn= to small of a tank,
you gunna upgrade??


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya, you will need to upgrade. flowerhorns grow fast too. you are going to need a 55g+ soon.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks all,

This setup still exists -- sort of. if you follow this link you'll see the tank as it is now : setup

peekock - no i'm in michigan

raykeown - cleaning is not a problem, I use a siphon tube to vac the rocks.

guerillah - the rocks, i got from the dollar tree. I've seen them at petland.

air*force*one - never got into africans, although it's been suggested before.

another pic:


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

wow! thats a sweet setup - very nice looking cons too!!


----------

